# Organize Kids Stuff



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

For those with kids you can get a small plastic tackle box, the kind with the pull out drawers and you can then organize some of the essential items like crayons, pens, pencils, erasers. Makes them easy to get to in one spot and less likely to be rolling around in the back of the vehicle where noone can reach them.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Have a couple of these for that purpose. They work great!


----------

